
Ask HN: When does the “Who is hiring” post kick in? - leefortuitous
I thought it was supposed to be automatically generated at midnight on the first of the month?
======
detaro
in ~40 minutes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

